# Can't load truecrypt module - modules.dep: No such file ...

## Cryssli

Hello!

```
modprobe

FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r3/modules.dep: No such file or directory

```

I recently updated my kernel to gentoo-sources 2.6.17-r7 and deleted older kernel sources and modules in /lib/modules including 2.6.17-gentoo-r3.

After reemerging truecrypt and modules-update I still get this error.

How can I fix this?

Thanks in advance.

Chris

----------

## moocha

Please provide the output of the following:

```
uname -a
```

```
readlink /usr/src/linux
```

```
ls -la /usr/src
```

```
readlink /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build
```

```
ls -la /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build
```

----------

## Cryssli

uname -a

Linux athlon 2.6.17-gentoo-r3 #1 SMP Sun Jul 16 13:15:32 CEST 2006 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

readlink /usr/src/linux

linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r7/

 ls -la /usr/src

total 20

drwxr-xr-x  5 root root 4096 Aug 29 11:35 .

drwxr-xr-x 16 root root 4096 Aug 16 18:02 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    0 Feb  9  2006 .keep

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Apr 21 18:45 ATI

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   23 Aug 29 11:34 linux -> linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r7/

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 4096 Aug 28 09:54 linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r6

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 4096 Sep 11 14:10 linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r7

readlink /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build

(nothing at all in /lib/modules  even though I ran 'make && make modules&& make modules_install')

s -la /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build

ls: cannot access /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r3/build: No such file or directory

----------

## moocha

If there's nothing at all in /lib/modules then it clearly won't work. You say you ran make modules_install. Are you positive it succeeded? Weren't you by any chance not in the correct chroot or something to that matter? Are you absolutely sure you ran it from the correct directory - the one where you configured and built your kernel?

----------

## Cryssli

Hm. Sorry!

readlink /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build

ls: cannot access /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r3/build: No such file or directory

ls -lha /lib/modules/

total 20K

drwxr-xr-x 5 root root 4.0K Sep 11 15:05 .

drwxr-xr-x 8 root root 4.0K Aug 31 23:44 ..

drwxr-xr-x 5 root root 4.0K Aug 28 11:10 2.6.17-gentoo-r6

drwxr-xr-x 5 root root 4.0K Sep 11 15:01 2.6.17-gentoo-r7

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4.0K Apr 20 01:15 fglrx

ls -lha /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r7/block

total 208K

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4.0K Aug 29 11:48 .

drwxr-xr-x 5 root root 4.0K Sep 11 15:01 ..

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 196K Sep 11 14:05 truecrypt.ko

Why does 'modprobe truecrypt' refer to r3 ?

----------

## moocha

 *Cryssli wrote:*   

> Why does 'modprobe truecrypt' refer to r3 ?

 Because that's the kernel you're currently running: *Cryssli wrote:*   

> uname -a
> 
> Linux athlon 2.6.17-gentoo-r3 #1 SMP Sun Jul 16 13:15:32 CEST 2006 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

 Boot your new 2.6.17-r7 kernel and it should work.

----------

## Cryssli

Oh no! Eight years of Linux and then I've forgotten to copy the new image to /boot.  %-/

----------

## moocha

Don't feel too bad - you should see some of the stupid stuff I've pulled off...

----------

